# how much should i be charging?



## glotjoe (Jun 16, 2009)

What is the going rate for wedding cakes? Should I be charging per slice? or for the whole cake?

How much is the going rate per cupcake for weddings? These seem to be more popular nowadays for wedding.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Best thing to do is look at websites from bakers in your area.

Many of the top bakers here charge by the person or slice.

Cupcakes can vary but $2.5-3.5 is fairly standard. Depends on size, intricacy, decorating, delivery, setup.....etc......

There's a professional baking thread right above this one, see if they have different responses.


----------

